# Lidded Hollow Vessel



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I was given a piece of Pecan a couple of years ago that was 4 1/2" x 4 1/2" by 5' long. The person that gave me the wood stated, "Make me something." Soooo, since it has been several "years" since he gave it to me I dediced to make a turning for him. The wood was very dry and hard and had some spalting. ( I did wear a mask while turning and sanding ) The finish is Deft spray Lacquer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks great Mr.Bill,did you also turn the finial(sp) if so what is the wood.

I turned some pecan a few years back and seemed to always find it had a lot of silica content and was tough on the tool edges,did you find that to be the case in this blank?

dick


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--very nice Mr. Bill. LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That looks wonderful! Really nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Kudos, Bill. really nice lookin...the spalting looks almost like delicate inlay...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Most excellent.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Mr Bill


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice. I also really like the finial. Great design shape.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sure glad to see The *MASTER* is back at it! Awesome job....shape, finish, material, everything is right on. How do you like that Deft finish??? How many coats? Sanding technique? Enquirering minds want to know...
gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Speaking of the Master,where have you been ??

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

DL...not sure who you are asking about but we've been spending a bunch of time over at Smith Point. I hate to advertise it....but we've found the best kept secret on the TX coast! The flounder are in full run (easy to make a true limit (2) now!) and the reds are always around. I do have three or four turnings that I need to get around to and finish. Here is a picture of our camper....awesome place and views! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> DL...not sure who you are asking about but we've been spending a bunch of time over at Smith Point. I hate to advertise it....but we've found the best kept secret on the TX coast! The flounder are in full run (easy to make a true limit (2) now!) and the reds are always around. I do have three or four turnings that I need to get around to and finish. Here is a picture of our camper....awesome place and views! gb


Sure looks peaceful and inviting, Jim.. Please don't tell me ya leave your rods out by the hitch overnight...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry about the hijack Mr. Bill. gb


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

"Looks great Mr.Bill,did you also turn the finial(sp) if so what is the wood."

Yes, I did turn the finial. It is also Pecan, but it has been "ebonized" . It is black Kyrlon paint....

GB, Deft is fast, in that you can buildup coats and fill the grain. I wetsand with 600 grit between coats with paint thinner, not lacquer thinner. If you want a higher gloss you can buff it, after it has hardened. I have not buffed this piece.

MB


----------

